

Former Valve Employee: 'It Felt a Lot Like High School' - rmah
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/07/wireduk-valve-jeri-ellsworth/

======
atdepth
Ellsworth's comment about the workplace being akin to high school is what I've
found almost all my workplaces to be like.

